
Microsoft Statement on Loan to Support Dell Privatization - Lightning
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/Press/2013/Feb13/02-05Dell.aspx
======
facorreia
"... to support partners who are committed to innovating and driving business
for their devices and services built on the Microsoft platform"

This announcement suggests that the new Dell will focus on devices and on
services built on the Microsoft platform.

